# Automatisches Einbinden der Datenbank



## cluening (18. Nov 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich habe eine Frage zu Datenbanken speziell Access und Java.

Normalerweise muss ich ja über Start - Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - Datenquellen - Hinzufügen.....
gehen um eine Datenbank zu registrieren. Und meine Frage ist nun ob ich mir
diesen Weg sparen kann in dem ich einfach in der ersten Klasse die ich aufrufe 
diese Datenbank unter den Datenbankquellen einbinden? 
Weil wenn ich nämlich mein größeres Softwareprojekt
an mehrere Leute geben möchte, dann habe ich keine Lust die Sachen jedesmal erst zu 
registrieren. 

Danke


----------



## Dukel (18. Nov 2005)

Wie wärs mit Access über Bord werfen und eine DB direkt in das Programm einbinden?
Das geht mit z.b. Hsqldb oder Derby (Pointbase so viel ich weiss auch, aber das kostet) und der Anwender muss sich nicht um irgendeine DB kümmern.


----------



## bronks (19. Nov 2005)

@cluening:
Da stellt sich auch gleich die Frage, ob diese mehreren Leute, den MsAccess treiber auf ihrem Comp installiert haben ...


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Nov 2005)

man kann auch direkt den Pfad zu einer mdb-Datei angeben und diese ohne weitere Einstellungen verwenden

such mal im Forum


----------



## cluening (19. Nov 2005)

Das hört sich schonmal gut an 

Danke für Eure antworten !


----------



## cluening (19. Nov 2005)

Leider kann ich hier im Forum keinen Eintrag finden,
wie ich eine mdb Datei direkt einbinde?

Wenn mir dabei noch jemand helfen könnte.
Also die Javabefehle wären super.


danke und bis denn
cluening


----------



## bronks (19. Nov 2005)

@cluening:
Suchbegriff: "mdb"

Mindestens in Zeile 3, 4 und 6 stehts drin


----------

